# How to replace mobile home window glass?



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Some of those windows are screwed together at the corners some have plastic trim which clips in from the outside. Either way most of that glass is held in place with Butyl caulk which is kinda like a soft bubble gum. Butyl caulk doesn't completely get hard but it will sure hold the glass inplace. The only way I know of to get the glass out is heat the glass around the edges and slowly pull it loose. Clean as much as possible of the old caulk out and especially any glass particles, caulk the frame install the glass into the wet Butyl install screws or trim.


----------

